# courier-imap blocks maildrop

## 102039

Hi,

I tried a world update a few days ago and experienced a blocking condition, which I don't know how to solve, because I use both packages (maildrop as MDA, courier for POP3/IMAP access):

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B      ] net-mail/courier-imap ("net-mail/courier-imap" is blocking mail-filter/maildrop-2.5.4)
> 
>  * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be
> 
>  * installed at the same time on the same system.
> ...

 

Any idea why?

----------

## nativemad

Hi, 

you need to disable the "tools" useflag on maildrop to get around that blocker!

HTH, Cheers

----------

## LA GLOBULE

I had same problem.

Thank you for the tip   :Smile: 

----------

## 102039

Thanks for the hint, but shouldn't maildrop be built with the "maildirmake" tool in order to create maildirs under virtual accounts? Originally I added the "authlib" flag to the maildrop package, because I received this error, when trying to update the world:

```
!!! Problem resolving dependencies for mail-filter/maildrop from @selected                                                                                                                         ... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "mail-filter/maildrop" has unmet requirements.

- mail-filter/maildrop-2.5.4::gentoo USE="berkdb gdbm mysql -authlib -debug -fam -ldap -postgres -tools"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    mysql? ( authlib )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    mysql? ( authlib ) postgres? ( authlib ) ldap? ( authlib )

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Then I added the "authlib" flag and I received the error in my first post. Maybe some dev could explain, what exactly has changed?

----------

## nativemad

 *Wurstteppich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Then I added the "authlib" flag and I received the error in my first post. Maybe some dev could explain, what exactly has changed?

 

From Maildrops changelog:

 *Quote:*   

> 27 Jul 2011; Eray Aslan <eras@gentoo.org> maildrop-2.5.4.ebuild:
> 
>   Tie colliding files to tools USE flag - bugs #61116 #374009

 

Cheers

----------

## 102039

Ok got it  :Smile: 

Thanks -> Problem solved!

----------

